# Tactical Tetris!!



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've Duracoated many handguns, but this is my first rifle and camouflage. I'll probably add some dark brown patches, then clear coat it. Overall, I'm very pleased with how it looks and it was fun doing it, not as hard as I thought it would be.


----------

